# anyone like slow paced strategy games?



## lone wolf (Jul 23, 2015)

found this one recently. starts out ridiculously easy/boring then the levels get harder. I can't beat the last level, been replaying the rest trying to get 3 gold stars on all. it's highly addictive if you like these types of games.
http://www.kongregate.com/games/avoxgames/jellygo


----------



## Tude (Jul 23, 2015)

Jellygo. I really don't play games anymore. Oh man when I was laid off for a bit I got hooked on WoW and other games like that - been known to play for 16 hrs. Old boyfriend and I would team up. I cannot do them anymore. Too addictive ... It's really slow at work right now as the semester here at college doesn't pick up till September. I catch the department secretary doing crossword puzzles on her machine. I could not do that. hehe.


----------



## wizehop (Jul 23, 2015)

Love slow pace strategy / puzzle games


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome.

I'm an old school gamer. The new games are way out of my league.

Ha ha!


----------



## Parker Free (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, I'm a gamer and I love the turn-based games. I get so easily distracted! XCom: Enemy Within is my latest love.


----------



## milkhauler (Aug 11, 2015)

The ultimate old school strategy or puzzle game? RUBIX CUBE! I remember my brother teaching how to remove the plastic blocks with a butter knife, in order to cheat. 

Battleship is a close second. [emoji95] 
Sent From The Future


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 11, 2015)

Mine will always be D & D.

Computer... Dracula in London.

You can find it online, to this day.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 12, 2015)

here is another one with similar game play as jelly go
http://armorgames.com/play/15988/solarmax-2

this one is much harder though, i'm stuck on level 27 set on easy, lol


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 29, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Love slow pace strategy / puzzle games


Here is a fun one i found for android. "Air control lite" in the play store. It's a bit hard if you have a small screen, turn off wifi so the annoying ad doesn't cover part of the airport.

I see they have a couple with same title. I'm using the one by four pixels


----------



## Parker Free (Dec 29, 2015)

I've had that one on my android for several years. It's easy to get into a game when you are stuck somewhere, and it takes enough concentration to let time pass easily.


----------

